# Bosch Purion spanner icon



## TyrannosaurusTreks (30 May 2020)

Just had my spanner light come on after 1000miles, is this a dealer only job as I had it updated 400 miles ago .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 May 2020)

I have a Purion on my bike

Last time I looked (a few days ago) I was on 1270 miles


no spanner showing

so it isn't just a thing that comes up when you reach 1000

I will be interested to know what happens!


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (30 May 2020)

Reading some websites the dealer can set when service light comes on, or not at all.
fallen out with my lbs where I brought the bike but have another Bosch dealer in town.


----------

